# PPotty Training



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I posted this earlier this morning but now I can't find it so if it is here twice forgive me. I was in the hospital for 2 1/2 months. Belle has a litter box with astro turf and she has always used it in the past. Now she will occasionally use it but for the most part she has been potying thruout the house. My husband asked me to post all you Maltese preople to see if you had any solutions. I hate to go back to keeping her in her exercise pen or crate unless I can watch her like a hawk but realize it may be necessary. How will she know she is in exercise pen/crate because she isn't using her box to go potty? Thanks in advance for any and all suggestions. ~ Jackie - Belle's Mommy


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

When I was potty training Clifford I used an xpen. I put his crate, litter box, food, water and toys. Can u put the litter box in there and a bed? I would try this route to show where the potty box is. Its better to do this, then all over your house. Don't feel guilty, just put her in there when you can't watch her and at night. She'll come around, and hope things work out.


----------



## mpd2 (Mar 21, 2008)

> I posted this earlier this morning but now I can't find it so if it is here twice forgive me. I was in the hospital for 2 1/2 months. Belle has a litter box with astro turf and she has always used it in the past. Now she will occasionally use it but for the most part she has been potying thruout the house. My husband asked me to post all you Maltese preople to see if you had any solutions. I hate to go back to keeping her in her exercise pen or crate unless I can watch her like a hawk but realize it may be necessary. How will she know she is in exercise pen/crate because she isn't using her box to go potty? Thanks in advance for any and all suggestions. ~ Jackie - Belle's Mommy[/B]


First I would take her to the vet to rule out a UTI. If that isn't the issue all I can do is share what I do... I have them 
use potty box also... I have two separate boxes in the garage for first am and last pm use. They get walked twice a day if weather is good. Of the two box pans, one box grid is lined with the astro turf (Mia prefers that one to urinate in but defecates in the grid one that Lucky uses; Lucky urinates on the grid one and defecates on the turf, go figure! ) and what I notice is that I have to hose the astro turf one down in the yard every other day (which is no problem now that the weather is good) or they will stop using it. They seem to use the box with the plain grid otherwise and I do have to remove the soiled papers underneath. 

Another thing that helps for me is to put the grid in the bathtub with bleach and rinse well.... somehow that motivates them to use them right away. My problem is that they started getting used to their walks and would try to avoid using the grids when the weather was bad, so I am now giving them their favorite treat after using the box. Incidentally, I have a tray in the laundry room they will use one every six months if I am delayed at work and they can't hold it. 

Good luck to you. It is frustrating when they potty in the house.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I had the exact same problem with Lady with all my hospital stays after my car accident. While she was boarded at my vet's office, they took her outside so she was very confused. What worked every time was going back to Potty Training 101.

I treated her like a puppy. I set up an X pen and put her in after meals, a nap, etc. I stayed right with her and told her "good potty" as soon as she went and gave her a treat. And yes, you have to watch her like a hawk and pen her if you can't. In Lady's case all it would take was a couple of days of a refresher course to get back on track.


----------

